# Liver biopsy



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi ladies:

Has any of your flufs needed a liver biopsy?
If yes: how it was performed? Aspirating some tissue with a needle or the pup was "open" to actually see the liver?

I have to do a biopsy to Brisa, the vet wants to cut her open, but I'm scared. They think she might have Wilson's disease (copper Acumulation). We did a urine test and the result was 0,16ug/ml (reference value 65-117ug/24hrs). I only took like 1ml of sample and that was studied at the lab. So, at least with the urine sample: everything is ok with copper. 

So, if you have done a biopsy to your fluf: how many time it took to him/her to recover?

Thanks!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Gabby, we haven't much from you on Brisa. Sorry but I can't recall, did you have the Bile Acid test done as other members had recommended? I don't have experience with liver biopsies. Hopefully some with experience will pipe in. I will keep you and Brisa in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

My Jack Russell had a needle biopsy. She wasn't "cut open". But it was also inconclusive. Your vet might want to take a bigger slice which would have a longer recovery. I don't remember the needle biopsy causing much of a problem but it's been a long time ago. Wish I could give you more info.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I have done the BAT test… it was normal. 
I've posted some updates on the other older thread 

I would prefer the needle biopsy… the other one sounds sooo scary :/


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My Tanner had a liver biopsy in 2006. This was before the Protein C test was available. Unfortunately, the vet who did it only took a sample from one lobe of the liver, and a tiny sample at that. Tanner was opened up. The vet was unable to give me a definitive diagnosis, so I had the sample sent to Dr. Center who determined Tanner probably had MVD. Tanner is now 8 and asymptomatic. He has been taking Marin for several years and has also been on a low protein diet, i.e., he only eats chicken. His ALT has ranged from a low of 119 to a high several years ago of 900. As I recall, his recovery time was fairly quick. I had him neutered when the biopsy was done, but I don't remember it being traumatic for him.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for your reply. It helps me a lot  thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The aspirate sample is not usually that helpful. A proper liver biopsy means samples are taken from multiple lobes of the liver. This can be done either with opening the belly or laparoscopically if you can find someone competent enough to do that on a small dog (surgeons who can are very rare). I've had dogs have both methods. My dogs recovered very quickly from the surgeries, faster the the laparoscopy. I had extremely experienced surgeons who made tiny incisions and were quick. I made sure the vet had blood products on hand in case of bleeding. My dogs were hospitalized over night with 24 hour care following surgery.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you very much. That's what the vet told me: the aspirate sample is not that helpful. It was hard for me to believe him, I've read a lot and now I know is the best for my baby (and thanks to your reply also)
She will have the biopsy done on thursday at 10:00am, she will spend the night at the clinic and I will pick her up friday afternooon. I will be with her until tuesday, I have to work on wednesday but she will stay with my siblings during the day. They're 15 and -17 yo, I dont trust them 100% but I have no choice. I hoPe with those 5 days with my care she will be a little bit better. 

What do you mean with "blood products"? Medicines to stop the bleeding? Or actual blood in case she bleeds?

THANKS


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Actual blood for a transfusion.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gabby, I am not on SM on Weds but you will be in my thoughts/prayers. May your surgeon be gifted and quick, but still thorough. My thoughts will be constant for you and your baby.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for your thoughts and prayers Sandy. 
I've contacted the bests specialists I could find, my Brisa is so brave… way braver than I am. I'm sure she will be ok, I'm just a little Nervous 'bout the procedure. 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for good results!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

You and Brisa are in my prayers, Gabby! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking and praying for Gabby, and you as well.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Praying for your baby. I hope the procedure goes smoothly and you get good news.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

So tomorrow's the big day. My mom will take her to the clinic. I'll go to see her in the afternoon (after work). I'm not sure bout this though. I think if she sees me she'll cry 

Will keep you posted. Please pray for my baby, I love her sooo much. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

This is my little angel. Isn't she cute?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Brisa's surgery is finished. Everything' ok with her. And I can pick her up today past 20:00!!! Yyayy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy its all over and everything is good. That is a relief. She will be so happy to see her Mommy!! :chili:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Im with her now. She looks ok but i guess she's in a bit of pain. She just sits in her bed but she doesnt lay down. Well, i guess i have to wait, we arrived a couple of min ago. 

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad the surgery is done and hoping for good results!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I really dont know what to expect. Of course i want good results, but then: why are her liver enzymes so high? All I want is an answer and a proper treatment for her. Its been over 2 months, and she still has problems with her leg  I want her liver to be ok so we can do something for her leg. 

She's eating, peeing and pooping ok. No vomits at all. Taking her medicines without problems. Thats good 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going pretty well. Brisa is in my prayers. I know she has had a long road with her leg issue and now her liver issue but I'm hopeful that things will be okay. Please keep us posted. :hugging: to you and sweet Brisa.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks!! She's really doing ok. I love her so much she's so brave and strong!

We are now waiting for results on the liver biopsy. It will take a week. Hope everything's ok with her. 

Since the surgery I've noticed Brisa's apetite has increased a bit LOL. I thought it will be the opposite, but she's really doing ok. She sleeps with me in my bed (like she always have) doesnt like to sleep in a bed on the floor. Her mom and sissy sleep with granny (my mom, hahaha). 

I keep her in my room. And she already wants to play with the rest of the family, but I dont allow that, she needs to rest. So sissy was with her for a couple of min (under my supervision if course), then was her mom's turn and finally her dad. She was happy to see them. 

Thanks for your concern. Big hugs 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad everything went well. Pray the results come normal.

Hugs


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

My baby, even sick she's beautiful. LOVE HER💜💜💜


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She looks sooooo precious. I just want to hug her!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

She's afraid of me now :'( after all the medicines and "cleaning" of her wound (can't think in a proper word in english), she sees me and starts to tremble  she doesn't want to be by my side anymore :'(


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks so precious in her cone picture. She'll come around with you regarding the medicine and wound cleaning, she has just been through a lot. She still loves you!! Give her a gentle hug for me. I'm praying for good biopsy results. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

She's not afraid of me today!!! Yyaaayy!! I was very worried, I know she still loves me and has gone through a lot, but its an awful feeling when you try to hug your fluff and she/he runs away from you  but all is good today. I'm extra gentle and plus I give her treats after the cleaning: yes I bribe her 
I'm amazed how well is she doing, she even stands up in her back legs! Which freaks me out and I told her to "sit" right away. I guess she wouldnt be able to do that if she is pain... So good!

Still eating, peeing and pooping ok. Now I allow the other fluffs to be around, always under my supervision of course. She missed her family, she wants to play with them and run too! This little one drives me nuts! All that energy! I dont know where it comes from! She looks so fragile to me but she's one little tough fluff. Of course I don't let her run or anything like that, is just I'm so impressed: I never expect she would be sooo good so soon. GREAT!!

We have an appointment for saturday, the stitches will be removed and the vet will run more blood tests… Wish us luck!!

Here another pix of my precious little angel, with her hair all messed up, I told you its impossible to keep her still, always running and playing 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

An update on Brisa:

We went to the clinic yesterday, the stitches were removed and she's ok. Still no news with the biopsy, they will call me when it's ready. 

Brisa is doin very good. She's her usual self now: crazy and sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that Brisa is doing so well. Saying prayers for good biopsy report!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So happy to hear that Brisa is doing well! She is so precious in the pictures you posted!! Please keep us posted. Give Brisa a hug for me! :hugging:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

So Brisa's biopsy results arrived today… not to me, to the vet, as the secretary told me. And I cant reach him by phone!!!😰😡... Wishing everything's ok with her 🐶


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I am wishing and praying that everything is OK!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I still cant reach the vet. Yesterday I beg to the secretart to read me the report, and she did! So here what she told me: vacuolar hepatopathy. Wilson disease was discarded. 

So here I am, trying to figure out if that diagnosis is good or bad. Still can't reach the vet 😥


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

While I am not a vet---I would guess good news. Do keep trying to reach the vet.


----------

